

[video] China's Got Talent Winner: Feet Pianist - iag
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7CeoUZbW3Y
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-11106935<p>This boy won China's Got Talent Finally about 30 minutes ago.<p>2 quotes stood out to me, loosely translated from my memory:<p>"Nobody told me I have to play piano with hands"
"Die quickly or live spectacularly"<p>Props to him.
======
iag
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-11106935>

This boy won China's Got Talent Finally about 30 minutes ago.

2 quotes stood out to me, loosely translated from my memory:

"Nobody told me I have to play piano with hands" "Die quickly or live
spectacularly"

Props to him.

